# Fly! or else Post Your Models 2!



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Today I finished a Flying Styro kit - 1:18 (?) model of a Glider with rubber propeller. 
I still need to trim it a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, here is the 1/144 Trumpeteer's F-86 Sabre from KAW that I'm currently working on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont do models anymore, atleast the type that sit on a shelf or hang from a cieling.... Heres some RC pics.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad, he is too overprotective when i assemble an R/C, and he keeps telling me what to do, so i kinda quit R/C flying for now, just doing plastic models


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2006)

The 2nd pic from bottom - is that an Airacobra, right?
And the last pic needs no comment.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
Unfortunately my flat is not too big and as a consequence I've been forced to do plastic and paper models.Some my flying models from the past haven't existed anymore.Here my two paper models I'm still working on.Both 1:33 scale.The first Su-22M4,the second Mustang Mk.III.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Dude, is that you Polski make wyczinanki? Because our other Polski member, toffigd, made a bunch of paper cutouts. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...y-exchange-one-2140.html?highlight=pozdrawiam
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/post-your-models-1457.html?highlight=post+models


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I make them using "Maly Modelarz"- a Polish publication has known for many years in Poland.However, there are others publications in Poland with better done models."Kartonowy Arsenal","JSC" for instance.But the price is often not for all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a super noob and I've only assembled 2 models hehehe, and both got lost


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Mlady Modelarz


Yeah, I used to have those during socialism. Along with the Czech ABC. 



Wurger said:


> But the price is often not for all.


I know what you're talking about. I simply wouldn't give 30 EURO for a plastic kit, niether would I give 10 EURO for a paper castle...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

That's correct.However, comparing the price of paper models to the one of plastic I have to say that in many cases they are equal.So there is a problem which one of them I should buy.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

Plastic, lasts much longer, and is much more solid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

I really cant be arsed to do my models anymore, Ill try and finish the ones I have but then I think ill stop...Besides, my cousin dropped a load of magazines on the wing of my B-29 and ****ed up all the propellors and nacelles....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

I just restarted after some 6 Months pause... But still I'm not the most avid modeler of all...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

i haven't done any in months now due to lack of time... after exams i'll start again, there's plenty i want to do, these're my last two taken on the broken camera, i had to hold it right up to the light bulb just to get this crappy light.............


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

One problem I have with plastic kits is all the extra bits you have to do. The mouldings never quite fit right which normally means I have to break out the filler! Great models guys!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah that's very noticable with the blenheim there, i'll start using some sort of filler from now on........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Isn't it an old FROG kit? Cause I have the same, like almost finished, just need to givimm a coat and decals.
Your's quite nice but the Spit rules. 

EDIT: You know, after I looked again at them, I see they're completely missing any kind of pathina, rust&dust effects, scratches... Lanc, try that, you'll see it can do miracles..


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, here are some awesome videos for learning various modelling skills. They are well worth watching, and have improved my modeling loads!

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop.htm


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

That helped very much, thanks for the link!
I'mm running out of space to put my models, and my new shelf will arrive in months, so can anyone tell me how to hang my model from the ceiling?


----------

